# What Is Chardi Kala?



## Ishna (Feb 2, 2016)

I never thought about this before, but just how would you describe the state of Chardi Kala?

I thought it was just high spirits, a can-do attitude, standing up to the tough stuff with a smile on your face.

But I saw a similar question asked on another forum and the people responding have differing views.

What's your take on it?

Bonus question:  How did this concept get into Sikhi?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 2, 2016)

Admin Kaur ji there are a few threads including the following,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/chardi-kala.31910/

Perhaps merging a few together will be constructive.

Sat Sri Akal


----------



## Ishna (Feb 2, 2016)

Good thinking!


----------

